# PKD - Parkd Ltd



## System (18 October 2017)

Parkd has intellectual property rights to aspects of an innovative lightweight concrete "modular" car parking system (Parkd Car Park System).

The "modular" (subdividing the system into component parts) aspect of the system and minimising the structural weight provides the ability to relocate the car park or adapt it to parking demands by adding or subtracting to the structural levels of the car park.

The Parkd Car Park System is currently designed for single or multi rise arrangements for up to 6 levels including ground level. The Parkd Car Park System will be prefabricated offsite with the potential to reduce construction time and construction cost when compared to traditional methods.

The structure of the Parkd Car Park System is compliant with relevant Australian Standards and established engineering principles (for elements not covered by Australian Standards).

It is anticipated that PKD will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://www.parkdgroup.com


----------

